# LED Or Halogen Rotator Mini Light Bar



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm interested in getting one or the other,could you please tell me the pros and cons of each?What are some good brands and models?Thanks.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I started testing out some import LED lights last year as we had a need for good low-amp draw LED lighting for our unique applications without the huge mark-up of the big names. Like everything, there are good products out there and there is definitely junk. Working as a paramedic in operations management for over 15 years, I knew first-hand the pricing tiers that the big names have in emergency lighting sales. But that's a whole different story.

We found a source for good quality, bright LED light bars and lighting at very reasonable costs - great bang-for-the-buck. I know some folks here talk bad about the import lights if they dont say "Whelen" on the side, but I have nothing bad to say about my experience so far.

The advantages of LED lighting: much lower amp draw, durability, and LEDs pierce through snow and fog MUCH better than halogen or strobe.

There are several bars & options available, but this is a mid-size 27" 2nd generation Linear LED bar (mag mount). These bars are availble in either TIR or Linear versions (Linear is slightly brighter with better off-axis viewing and is slightly more expensive). This bar has 14 1-Watt LED Linear modules with 26 flash patterns.

Here is a crappy video of the bar on my truck during daylight hours to give you a good idea (I hate when all the vids you see are at night or in a dark room...we all know that ANYTHING is bright in the dark):






Shoot me an email if you would like more information. It really all comes down to what you want to spend and the features you are looking for. If you just want a basic light at the cheapest cost possible, go with a halogen rotator or mini bar. If you're willing to spend a little more, then consider your LED options as the cost continues to come down on the technology to make it affordable for most everyone. There are some very experienced folks here that can also share their suggestions and experiences.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Just bought this on Ebay.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140355987775

Since I am not working I need to budget myself. Works pretty good.. Ill take some pictures later today or tomorrow


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

FEFMedia;854131 said:


> Just bought this on Ebay.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140355987775
> 
> Since I am not working I need to budget myself. Works pretty good.. Ill take some pictures later today or tomorrow


Thats a great buy for that halogen bar!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Badgerland WI;854138 said:


> Thats a great buy for that halogen bar!


X2

IMO, that is the best bang-for-the-buck mini lightbar out there.

RONK-
I like the low current draw, solid state construction, and long life of LED lighting, but through online searches it looks like $220 or so is the absolute lowest price for a LED mini-bar.

How much do you want to spend and are you going for 100% function, or looking for something sleek, showy, fun?

Here is a lower priced LED unit, the Whelen linear lightheads are very nice. http://www.sirennet.com/whr2lpp.html Though, dollar for dollar the $60 (shipped) halogen unit posted above by FEFMedia may actually provide more function. If the light is going to be on 24/7 (security car or something) I would go LED for sure, but for plowing a halogen rotatory unit should last for years.

Unless the LED lights are very bright, halogen rotators (or strobe) lights can project further, onto trees, buildings in front of you to let people you are about to round a corner, etc. The local guy that plows here has a quad flash strobe beacon, I can see the light in the trees before I actually see the truck.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thankls for the help.I'd prefer to buy American.Hubjeep,I'm looking for 100% function,I want the light to be seen before people see my truck.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

RONK;854848 said:


> Thankls for the help.I'd prefer to buy American.Hubjeep,I'm looking for 100% function,I want the light to be seen before people see my truck.


then halogen is your bulb. unfortunately LED just doesnt do that well.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

RONK;854848 said:


> Thankls for the help.I'd prefer to buy American.Hubjeep,I'm looking for 100% function,I want the light to be seen before people see my truck.





mcfly89;854966 said:


> then halogen is your bulb. unfortunately LED just doesnt do that well.


This looks like an excellent choice. 
http://www.sirennet.com/whel2rotdiam.html Made in USA (which is unbelivable based on it's low price) ussmileyflag

And if one bulb dies while plowing at least the other side will work.

EDIT: I had the Whelen Responder (model which predates this one) on my old plow rig, was VERY bright.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

mcfly89;854966 said:


> then halogen is your bulb. unfortunately LED just doesnt do that well.


I disagree. Halogen rotators, especially with reflectors of that size will be excellent in direct sunshine. But, I wouldn't say that LED's should be ruled-out because they're lacking performance. It is a different type of light output. Ask someone who has owned halogen, strobe, and LED lights for their experienced opinion. All have their own inherit benefits, and drawbacks. There are many happy LED owners that have owned halogen products.

I remember when Tomar launched the Neobe's years back. I had a FS Mini-Jet outfitted with six Tomar heads and it was ridiculously bright straight-on, but lacked the off axis.
That thing would induce seizures at night! Some new LED bars are just as bad at night. I would've HATED to plow with that thing turned-on at night. Halogen bars can be just as annoying at night with the focused beam reflecting off of everything, including the glare-back off snow. To each his own on this subject.

And let's remember something...just because something is assembled in the US, DOES NOT mean they're not full of at least some imported parts. I'm just a patriotic as the next guy but also refuse to be led to ignorance because of it. It's all about warranty and customer service. ussmileyflag

Dont buy something off of eBay with a 3 month warranty and expect to compare it to a high-end product (and that happens around here).

Still, that dual rotator bar is a great deal if that is what you're after.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Badgerland WI;855081 said:


> It is a different type of light output.


IMO, LED's are very intense when looking directly at them, but halogen projects further.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm Old School... I like the Halogens/rotators over the LED's... IMO you get a good punch when the beam hits you instead of a christmas light. The Prices are cheaper and so what if it draws more amps...You should have been around and seen the amps that the old seal beam lights drew! 

FEFMedia.. You got a heck of a deal on that... Galls sells their named bars (same thing) but for what you got it for is a Steal! Congrads.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought my Whelen Guardian G2P halogen here and it's still on sale:

Whelen Guardian G2P

Steve


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Shortstuff;855254 said:


> I bought my Whelen Guardian G2P halogen here and it's still on sale:
> 
> Whelen Guardian G2P
> 
> Steve


Yeah Tom Parr loves this stuff... you can get the same thing but with the Galls sticker for $70. Anyhow they're great lights!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Badgerland WI;855081 said:


> I disagree. Halogen rotators, especially with reflectors of that size will be excellent in direct sunshine. But, I wouldn't say that LED's should be ruled-out because they're lacking performance. It is a different type of light output. Ask someone who has owned halogen, strobe, and LED lights for their experienced opinion. All have their own inherit benefits, and drawbacks. There are many happy LED owners that have owned halogen products.
> 
> I remember when Tomar launched the Neobe's years back. I had a FS Mini-Jet outfitted with six Tomar heads and it was ridiculously bright straight-on, but lacked the off axis.
> That thing would induce seizures at night! Some new LED bars are just as bad at night. I would've HATED to plow with that thing turned-on at night. Halogen bars can be just as annoying at night with the focused beam reflecting off of everything, including the glare-back off snow. To each his own on this subject.
> ...


please dont make the mistake of thinking you are the only one who has any experience with emergency lighting. most of your other points we might agree on, but leds simply dont shine around corners as well as halogens do...it doesnt take 15 years of experience to figure that out. our local sheriffs dept went with lo pro light led light bars touting thier brightness etc...and now are wishing they could go back. thats not to say led doesnt have its advantages, it does. just not for me....and not for the OP.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

I have the whelen G2 it's great for a rotator. I'm a tech fan im going to get the whelen responder 2. Just looking for a good price.


----------

